# More Katie



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Here are some photos of little katie and her mommy and daddy. Hope u like them??

Katie 3 weeks
[attachment=42239:katie_3_weeks.jpg]

Katie 4 weeks
[attachment=42243:katie_4_weeks.jpg]

Katie 5 weeks
[attachment=42240:katie_5_weeks_b.jpg]

daddy - patrick
[attachment=42241atrick_..._resized.jpg]

mommy - scarlet
[attachment=42242:scarlet1.jpg]

Hugs and missing tails wags

Dede and precious memories of the little sausage and Katie from 'under down under'


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Dede little Miss Katie is just tooooo cute for words. I think we may just puppynap her. Patrick and Scarlet are both beautiful show champs. You did good girlfriend finding your little beauty.


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

congrats on your new little one! i'm sure she'll bring you great joy.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

ohh my. she's precious! :tender:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Katie is too cute. That first picture is adorable. And her mommy and daddy are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Precious!! :wub: Her mummy & daddy are stunning too! :wub:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

Katie is adorable :wub: welcome back dede


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh DeeDee litle Katie is such a little darlin'!! :wub: What a gorgeous mom and day she has!!! Can't wait till she is in your loving arms.. this little girl is sooo blessed to be going to you and your hubby!
Can't wait the hear all the stories of the puppy mischif that she'll be getting into and keeping you one your toes!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Welcome back! Katie is adorable!!! :wub2: :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

What a cute little bundle of fluff. Katie is precious Dede. :wub: Congrats on becoming a mommie again.She's going to be spoiled soooooo bad.


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

Congratulations on your new little furbaby. I hope she brings you years of happiness.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

she is so very sweet, Dede.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

She is gorgeous, as are her parents. Just beautiful. I cant wait until she gets to you...how exciting.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She's just so sweet, Dede dear! And her mommy and daddy are knockouts! Can't wait to see more pictures---and you know us - WE LOVE PICTURES!!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Aww she's beautiful!


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

She is absolutely beautiful, Dede can I ask which breeder you got her from in Tasmania?


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

What a precious puppy! :wub: :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations! That baby is beautiful and her parents are stunning!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Awww, so adorable. Look at that pigment. :two thumbs up: And her parents are stunning. She is only going to get cuter. I am so happy for you. :Flowers 2:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

WOW! What a beautiful little puppy!! Her halos are absolutely ridiculous - seriously envious here (esp in that second pic, OMG) . Mom and dad are STUNNING!! She looks like she has a nice coat also. Just a gorgeous little pup!! She is going to have gorgeous eyes. i can't wait to see how she matures!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

she so adorable. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Dede, she is simply stunning! I am so happy for you!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Congrats Dede!!
She' s beautiful and I couldn't think of a better person who she should be with!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

WOW! you done good, girl!


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Just beautiful!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Dede, Katie is adorable and mom and dad are beautiful!!!!!

Sooooo exciting and wonderful.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

P.S. We need to throw a "DEDE'S BACK" PARADE ... can anyone give me a crash course in throwing a parade on an online forum?!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, i want her........she is just a little whilte ball of fluff~~Contratulations on finding a little sweetheart!!!! :tender: :tender: :tender:


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Dede,

Your new furbaby is just *gorgeous* - CONGRATULATIONS - we are so excited for you Dede. 

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

She's gorgeous and are her parents!!! Look at that incredible pigment so young! She's going to be quite the looker. Congrats!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

What a gorgeous girl you have! WELCOME BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!! We have missed you so much!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

She looks adorable and the parents are beautiful.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Awww, look at her, she's gorgeous! :wub2:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

What a little angel!!! :tender: And her mommy and daddy are stunning!!! :wub: 

Congratulations on your new baby!!! arty: And again, welcome back!!! :hugging:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow! I'm absolutely THRILLED you are here again!!! We missed you a lot. Your baby is so precious. I can't wait to hear the "tails" of her growing up. :grouphug:


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

She is just the sweetest little bit of love and welcome back you have been missed


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Dede, Katie is adorable, gorgeous and oh soooooo cute :wub: :wub: :wub: 
Her parents are gorgeous too, she is going to grow into a stunning little lady that's for sure :wub: 

Not to mention spoiled rotten, she is a lucky little girl to have you for her mummy :grouphug:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Soooooo good to see you back on the forum. Can't wait to learn more about Katie. She's gorgeous!






Joy


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

HOW MAGNIFICENT!!!!!!!! Your baby will be a stunner, her parents are amazing!! You did a wonderful job in finding a proper breeder!!! I am so happy that you waited and "took the high road"....Wishing you years of happiness with your new Katie Baby...x00x0x N


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Katie and her parents are gorgeous! Now comes the hardest part...the wait.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

adorable baby pics... :wub: Its so exciting!! :chili:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

WOW, look at those big eyes ! and the parents !!! :faint: just beautiful :wub: 
I want to give Katie a belly rub so bad :hugging:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Her mom and dad are gorgeous and she's soooooooooooooooooooooo cute. Puppy pics are wonderful. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

:smheat: Little Katie is beautiful! :wub: 

:shocked: Her parents are stunning! I can't wait to watch her group up! :biggrin:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

What's this? I must have missed your former post. I have to find it for details. Katie is adorable. Oh I am soooooo happy for you and your husband. Welcome back to SM and your countless number of friends here. :biggrin:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Katie is just cute as can be and oh my, what stunning parents she has :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

She's adorable!!!! :wub:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

She's a precious little one :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh what a little white ball of fluffy love! She is the sweet thing! :good post - perfect 10: Are you buying baby dog stuff? I had such fun buying things while I waited for Shoni. All the new stuff Frosty never had. Like a crate, exercise pen, baby gate, new beds, toys, sweaters, baby blankets.......... She is going to be Soooooooo spoiled! :Cute Malt:


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Oh, Dede,
Simply beautiful!!

Sincerely,
Marie, Pacino & Ralphie*


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What an undeniable BEAUTY :wub: - I am thrilled for you . Sarah


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:cheer: :Cute Malt: :cheer:

I am SO happy for you. And for your new beautiful little girl! You all are going to have so much fun! Sue


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Ditto Ditto Ditto, so happy for your and your new baby girl. She sure is gorgeous. Welcome back.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Deedee God had her all planned for you, and he only gives the best  she's just adorable :wub: bet she'll keep you on your toes


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Katie is a beauty :tender:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Congrats! You must be so excited about getting a new puppy! 

Katie is adorable, as are her parents. :wub: 

I can't wait to hear about her homecoming.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Katie is just beautiful, and we are all so happy to have you back with us.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Dede,

We have this new thing we now do on Spoiled Maltese...

It is called the "Is she there yet game".


Who ever asks first or most often "Is she there" yet, gets extra points.




Is she there yet?  


She is a doll as are here parents. This will be so much fun to see you spoil her. :biggrin:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Katie is adorable! And her mom and dad are gorgeous! She is going to grow up to be one pretty girl!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, what a little doll she is!!!!! :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Katie is as cute as can be. Her parents are gorgeous. I think you have hit the jackpot with her. I don't know how you can wait so long to get her. It would be driving me crazy to have to wait. Congratulations on your beautiful Katie. :wub: :wub:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Please let us know when she is coming "home" to your open loving arms. She is a little beauty. Has her breeder told you anything about her personality? I know you are so excited. arty: 

I know you will have everything ready. Before I could pick Lexie up at 12 weeks, I had everything ready...all I needed was her. :wub: LOL


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

How I would love to be a fly on the wall at the Hobart Airport when she gets there. I am sooooo happy for you, Deds. You already know how much we love you and have thought about you and prayed for you. There's nothing to say dow but CONGRATULATIONS! You are just a few weeks away from having your heart stolen by a little ball of white fluff. Your lovely new house is about to be turned into the home you wanted so badly. 

Love, 
Carolyn and Sammie

Her's soooo bootiful Aurntie Dede. Can I help make her rotten??

Sammie


----------

